# Would you make it on your own?



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

A lot of my girlfriends say that they will be okay in an emergency situation because their husbands would take care of them and the kids.

I'm always trying to open up the idea to them that disasters don't always go as planned.....you never know what could happen, you and your husband could get split up in the midst of chaos or what have you...YOU need to be prepared, as well.

So my question is for the females on the board but men, you are welcome to put in your two cents, of course. Would you make it on your own in a survival situation? What about if it ended up just being you and the kids?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be fine on my own. My wife would probably panic a bit without me. She's just that kind of person. She'd probably end up calling some other people to come and help her since she's not that used to dealing with stressful situations on her own for any length of time.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

You know, I never thought about it from my wifes point of view. She would be all but helpless in an emergency situation if I wasn't here or able to get to her in a short amount of time. I don't mean storm-related power outage or some other natural disaster. I'm talking about a zombie attack, SHTF event, etc.  Thanks for bringing this up- I need to sit down and have a talk with her. 

Tim


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I am completely useless in any emergency...I just freeze up, cant move, cant speak, cant think...but at least I will have lots of food on hand, IF I can get myself around to cooking it...I hope in a serious emergenc that I wont be alone here, that I will be able to get in touch with my daughter, or neighbours etc.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I am pretty strong emotionally, but physically I have some real health issues. I cannot lift, do heavy work, etc. That would be my most critical issue. 
I have tried my best to stockpile food, medicines, etc. Another big problem would be getting my prescription meds. I guess if worse comes to worse, I would just try to emotionally prepare myself for death if I can't get the meds. What else can I do ? 
I have over the counter things but they won't work for what is wrong with me.


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,.. I'm a newbie here. ... I just wanted to say that my personal experience has been that women are just as capable as men in most any situation. I've seen women outshine men in a number of situations where one might have expected it to naturally be the other way around. .. IMO,... it's all a matter of how experienced or prepared the individual is.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently went through an emergency (ice storm) where I was alone for 2 weeks without electricity or phone. I managed just fine....we were still out of electricity when hubby came home and he fixed the genny, so we lived a bit better with him home, but I can manage on my own. no sense in panicking.


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2009)

Herbalpagan said:


> I recently went through an emergency (ice storm) where I was alone for 2 weeks without electricity or phone. I managed just fine....we were still out of electricity when hubby came home and he fixed the genny, so we lived a bit better with him home, but I can manage on my own. no sense in panicking.


It's always good to remember in such situations, that modern conveniences such as a phone or electricity are not only a 'first world' luxury,.. but also a pretty recent development. .... Women (and everyone of course), lived without such conveniences and often in wilderness areas as well,.. for the majority of history. It's just a matter of adjusting to not having what your used to having. .... I used to live that way full time and I even preferred it. There are benefits that one could only understand by directly experiencing it long term, .. and then returning to civilization to experience the contrast and it's subsequent effects on oneself.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Planned Obsolescence*

I started this project about a year ago.

I look at each of my childrens skills and interests and help them develop them. One wants to learn candlemaking, I paid for her class in exchange for some candles. Now she is trained.

Another is as into guns as I, we shoot together and cross reference our ammo & supplies. He knows mine and I know his.

My daughter helps me on my eBay business (second income).

If something is broken, I watch the kids fix it and offer advice. Self sufficiency!

When one child has a snow storm or etc, I do an AAR (after action interview) afterwards. What went right, what went wrong, what would you do/not do again...after one, I bought them a 12v car charger for AA/AAA batteries, a small gift and to keep them thinking.

I keep each "set" in a marked box. The generator tools, spares and manual are in a marked tool box. Same for the chainsaw. And so forth.

72 hr packs are ready.

I keep a journal. How did the chickens weather over. When did I plant the seeds indoors or transplant outdoors. What would I do different next year. How did I fertilize the fruit trees, spray bugs, when did the last frost hit, etc.

I also keep a library shelf, with homemade "Smart Books". Medical, Food Storage, Chickens, Gardening, Orchard, Water Purification, Solar etc. Each books tells where supplies are, local solutions, and ideas for repairs, expansion. About a dozen binders.

I maintain 2 acres of pine trees for fuel. I keep 8 cords of wood ready to go. Have a year supply of food and Almond, Oak (Acorns), Walnut trees for food besides fruit trees.

I am still young (50), but I live each day trying to get "things" as my wife says out of my head and into someone else's.

If I am not around, the trees will still fruit next year, firewood still grow, the chickens will still lay and the rooster crow. The shoes will be ready to fill if anyone wants to step up. I will have done my best.

Oh, and yes, my wife is the smarter of the 2 of us.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Janis
The missing information is; are their husbands prepared or are they just blinldy believeing in his ability to provide with nothing stored up?

Shane Y
Your theory is accurate with some people but not all.
Many people fall apart literally if their world is intrerupted even slightly. I have seen people get upset and beligerant if their cell phone is down.
Many can't cope with any interruption in their daily routine.
During my 22 years with the Red Cross I have seen many people just shrug things off and go on. I have also seen people need psychiatric councleing too. It is the interuption in their routine not the size and scope of the incident.

Lucy
I am in the same situation as you. I have diabetes and diabetic neuropathy.
I have problems lifting as well as walking. In the event of any oncident I will have to stay in my home or bug out in my van. Walking more than a few hundred feet is out of the question.
I will be OK as you will be as long as the meds hold out. After that I don't know.
As for my wife I am not worried about her. She grew up on farms and is self sufficient.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

My husband is a mile behind me when it comes to prepping. I don't hold it against him. He takes really good care of me. He doesn't hold my prepping against me anymore either. Not since yesterday. He found out how hard ammo was to buy at the gun shops. He got scared, untill I showed him my new rifle and cases of ammo to go with it.

He is just starting to worry about what is happening all around us. I've been worried since y2k and prepping for it.

John is on a lot of meds for his heart and diabetes. He would last as long has he had his meds. That would be it. He knows it too. That is one of the reasons that I do the prepping and worrying.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mona - I hope your man knows what a good woman he has.


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I know we would be fine, I live without my husband for months at a time when he is gone with the military (he is national guard) and he works out of town a lot with his Iron Union Job. I can do just about anything that I would have to do or I would learn really fast. Now, if my children, which range from the age of 2 to 9 are found with out both of us, I would pray someone would be able to help them out. But, I do believe the older two could feed them, but I need to work on so much more with them. Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, there is so much I need to do. At times, I feel it is a little overwhelming. But, we have a plan and we are getting there.
mandie


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I liked your blog post on duct tape. It's the National Patch It Up Stuff of Canada.


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Canadian! You can use it for everything!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I liked your blog post on duct tape. It's the National Patch It Up Stuff of Canada.


Duct Tape - Forever!

Love the stuff


----------



## Albertan (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife would definitely have to rely upon the help of others, and a lot of that has to do with the fact that we've got two kids age 2 and under. On her own, she would probably do not bad in most situations - we've both done a lot of backcountry backpacking, and she is trained in the emergency medical field.


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2009)

jebrown said:


> Janis
> The missing information is; are their husbands prepared or are they just blinldy believeing in his ability to provide with nothing stored up?
> 
> Shane Y
> ...


Jeb ... I totally agree. ... As I stated in my post,.. it's all a matter of how prepared or experienced the individual is. ... Past experience or knowledge, as well as preparation, largely determine how someone will respond to a particular situation. ... Individuals who 'lose it' when they find themselves in crisis,.. are usually those who lack the experience and the knowledge to give them the confidence that they can deal with the crisis.


----------



## Getback (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes all can make it on there own, Male or Female.--- 1. Be Prepared--- 2. Plan--- 3.Keep Your Cool--- 4. Think. Think, Think


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Being prepared without experience will not but of much value. Having food, water and essentials for five years is not going to help you a whole lot.
I started camping when I was 4 years old. About 4 or 5 years later I developed and interest in photography which led me to hiking and backpacking. Learning to backpack was an easy transition as most of the skills I learned in camping made it easier to learn backpacking. I have encountered dozens of people camping and backpacking without simple knowledge on how to use/operate their equipment.
When I teach people how to be prepared for disasters I stress the importance of knowing how to use their equipment. Many say I know how to cook on a gas stove. Then I ask them to set it up and simply boil water. That is when they realize that a gas range in their kitchen does operate slightly different than a Coleman stove.  Then I advise them to do some camping either at a campground with tents or in their own backyard with tents. I also tell them to learn to make do with what they have. Running into the house is not allowed. 
One group decided to go camping in a 10 X 17 tent that one of them had. Nine people all crowded into that one tent and learned a very important fact. What eating minced dried onion smells like at bedtime when it is eaten with the evening meal.
I know for a fact in dealing with disaster victims that the better one is prepared the better life will be and if you know how to do what is needed you will be OK and not panic. Panic will allow you to make mistakes which could possibly lead to death. Yes panic sets in because one is scared and fears compound the situation. Fear breeds panic.
I have also seen Women who led their group as well as Men and I have seen Men too fearful to step up and take charge.
Yes you’re right I can say from experiencing it first hand that those who “lose it” do so from lack of planning and experience which leads to the fear and panic. The one’s who don’t prepare are usually the ones who believe that the government will rush in and provide them with everything they need. After all they have been paying taxes for years and they are entitled to the help for that reason. Well we al know how that scenario plays out. Thousands learned about that on August 25,2005 while taking refuge in the Superdome and Civic Center in New Orleans.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The last place I'd go to is a government safe area. I'm much better taking care of myself.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

My wife is dependent on me only if I am here. She can do quite well on her own... if she had to. She is a very mentally strong woman who can take the initiative if pressed.

Occasionally I'll initiate things like cutting off the lights and asking her what she would do and then asking her to do it. Like retrieving one of the kerosene lanterns from the storage shelf and lighting it. Or, pretend someone is attempting to break into the house - what steps would she take? - and lets do a walk through.

These little drills helps both of us, and can be fun as well.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Jez - How long until you work up to the surprise "live fire" exercise? ;-)


----------



## phishphan (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife often worries about how she would survive without me in a SHTF situation. She would also have our 2 kids with her. That is why we are here and have signed up to inform ourselves!


----------



## triarii (Apr 17, 2009)

My wife probably wouldn't make it. She has no survival skills what so ever, and no desire to learn any. I'm defiantly going to teach my kids how to fend for themselves when they get old enough.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet your wife will learn a lot by osmosis. My wife has learned a lot of things from me and I never even noticed her doing it. She shows no interest in any of the things I like but she shocks me by learning things anyway. People are always watching and learning.


----------



## littlechickenranchHen (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in the same boat as others with diabetes and diabetic neuropathy and back problems. However, as long as my teenagers are here to do the heavy lifting, etc, we would survive. I have been through stressful situations before such as ice storms, tornado, and house fire, and managed. I would again if I had to. DH and I have stockpiled what we feel we would need in the short-term of 1-2 years, and will live off the land and be as self-sufficient after that as we can.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A house fire? How'd that happen?


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

Janis said:


> A lot of my girlfriends say that they will be okay in an emergency situation because their husbands would take care of them and the kids.
> 
> I'm always trying to open up the idea to them that disasters don't always go as planned.....you never know what could happen, you and your husband could get split up in the midst of chaos or what have you...YOU need to be prepared, as well.
> 
> So my question is for the females on the board but men, you are welcome to put in your two cents, of course. Would you make it on your own in a survival situation? What about if it ended up just being you and the kids?


You know I think we would be OK. I have 4 boys that would be a big help but they don't know much yet. My husband just isn't interested in preparing. I even tried to approach it like it could be a hobby for him but still no interest. He is worried and knows how things could turn out but just don't understand why he won't help prepare. So I do it all right now. I am just building my knowledge right now, making lists and learning my natural medicines and edible plants. 
There is a big difference in reading and studying everything and application. So we will start practicing making camp, structures, finding foods and water, etc. I am starting to garden and can my foods. There is so much to learn on my own, hope I have time!!
I got lost on a hike one day ( I know forgot my GPS, dumb move) and called my husband to help me get my bearings and the kids told him, She'll be fine, she's watched all the Survivorman shows. (At least they are aware that I am learning these things right?) And no they didn't put down their fishing rods to help....


----------



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

Good thinking, Janis! It is very interesting to me that so many women rely on their husband's in emergency situations. You can't leave it all up to your husband b/c you could helping with something while he's doing something else. 4 hands are always better than 2! I need to make sure my wife and daughters feel comfortable being in a situation like that without me. You never know just exactly HOW **** is gonna hit the fan, afterall.


----------

